

Ask HN: blog dashboard / aggregator for bloggers? - invertedlambda

Hi HN,
I have a friend who is starting to blog and who blogs from many different blogging engines. Keeping track of passwords/email/accounts/etc. is turning into the usual headache.<p>My question: do any of you know of a good "aggregator" that they could log into? I.e. log into one place and see all the different blogs that they work on across twitter/wordpress/blogspot and so on.<p>Anybody? YC idea? :)
======
yarone
I don't know of anything. But I shared a similar idea on HN recently:

From: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2248339>

I'm wondering if there is an opportunity to create a new type of home page,
based around utility/functions:

Mail: Gmail

Blog: Blog | Blogger Admin | Feedburner

Fax: HelloFax

Social: Facebook | Twitter | LinkedIn

Dev: FogBugz | BaseCamp

Basically, a place to neatly list all of the services you use so they're
within easy reach.

